# Vaulting my 8 ft Ceilings



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think the reason none of the carpenters are answering is because they don't think you should be messing with a load bearing wall. I would advise getting a Carpenter in there to take a look.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Pictures would help...you might have trusses above. Vaulting a ceiling isn't a DIY project.


----------

